# NEED HELP! Just getting going. Am i going the right way about it?



## LeeS-o-T (May 12, 2011)

Jus starting the gym again. job loss stopped me last tme.

Im 5' 10" and 16st (all belly and moobs) lol

My diet is as follows,

Brek - Porridge oats skimmed milk or granola skimmed milk

Snacking on bananas and apples usually 1 or 2 of each threw out the day.

Dinner - Pasta or a salad usually tuna or chicken(try to eat sumert high protein with it)

Pre workout - Extreme nutrition Pro 6 mixed with milk skimmed (sumtmes with porridge in)

Post workout - as above but mixed with water

Evening meal - Cabbage or greens or broccoli etc with protein rich meat

i drink plenty of water through the day and sumtimes mountain dew energy .

I want get big and healthy

NO ROIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jus want advice and ideas

i use the gym 5 days a week and skip and try to run lol when i dnt!

Am i going the right way about this or have i got it all wrong????


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

if your carrying plenty of baggage, then i'd probably go steady with the carbs

EDIT: probably delete the other thread though


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

this for dietary tips :-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

and this for exercise:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html

may also be useful to google Rippetoes and starting strength


----------



## LeeS-o-T (May 12, 2011)

what would u suggest ?? stick with the brek and jus stick to salads at dinner time.

is 5 days gym time to much?


----------

